# Kaufberatung LED 3D Fernseher 50 bis 55 Zoll



## Typhoon007 (11. Februar 2015)

Ich suche ein 3D LED Fernseher 50 bis 55 Zoll. Der Fernseher sollte die folgenden Eigenschaften haben und maximal 700 Euro kosten.

-Full HD
-50 bis 55 Zoll
-3D
-2D zu 3D konverter
-Smart TV
-Mindestens 100 Hz
-Integrated Wlan
-Lan Anschluss
-Kopfhörer Anschluss
-Mindestens 3 x HDMI Anschluss
-LED Hintergrundbeleuchtung
-Und gutes Bild und Ton natürlich.
-Mitgelieferte 3D Brillen wäre auch gut aber kein muss.

Ich möchte darauf auch PC und XboxOne spiele spielen. Eine gute Reaktionszeit muss also auch vorhanden sein. Welche Geräte könnt ihr mir da vorschlagen? Am besten was von Samsung, Sharp, oder LG aber kein muss. Wenn ihr gute geräte vorschlagen könnt nehme ich auch gerne andere Marken an.


----------



## Typhoon007 (11. Februar 2015)

Was haltet ihr davon? Was ist der unterschied bei Cinema 3D und welche 3D Art findet ihr besser?
LG 55LB620V 139 cm (55 Zoll) Cinema 3D LED-Backlight-Fernseher (Full HD, 100Hz MCI, DVB-T/C/S, CI+) schwarz: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video

Oder der Grundig hier. Das sind beide 55 Zöller und zu dem Preis das ich möchte.
Grundig 55 VLE 922 BL 139.7 cm (55 Zoll) 3D LED-Backlight-Fernseher (Full HD, 200 Hz PPR, DVB-C/-T/-S2, CI+, Smart Inter@ctive 2.0) hochglanz-schwarz: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video

Ach ja ich muss hier was wichtiges loswerden. Ich habe ja im Moment einen etwas älteren 42 zoll LCD von Philips und da habe ich bei dunkle oder schwarzbilder leichte weisse Flecken auf dem Bildschirm die bei genauem hinsehen sehr störend sind. Vor allem beim Spielen. Ich habe keine Ahnung ob ich es gut genug beschrieben habe aber weiss leider nicht wie man so etwas nennt. Hoffe ihr habt es verstanden welche art von Flecken ich meine. Es ist nichts eingebranntes oder so. So etwas möchte ich bei meinem neuen Fernseher auf garkeinfall wieder erleben. Also macht mir dementsprechend gute Vorschläge bitte.


Edit:

Dann gibts hier noch den 50er Sharp. Sehr günstig aber auch gut?
Sharp LC-50LE759EN Â· 3D LED TV, Full HD, DVB-T/-C/-S2, 300 Hz


----------



## makrogame (11. Februar 2015)

Wenn ich ein enges Budget hatte, wurde ich mit Sharp gehen, aber wenn es nicht so wäre dann konnte nur LG in die frage kommen


----------



## Typhoon007 (11. Februar 2015)

Ja mal sehen vielleicht kann ich auch 650 - 680 ausgeben. Da habe ich bei Redcoon.de und Amazon 55 er Samsung geräte entdeckt. Muss ich mal schauen ob ich so viel ausgeben kann.


----------



## Typhoon007 (12. Februar 2015)

Was haltet ihr davon? Den verkauft jemand aus meiner Stadt bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen für 500 Euro Festpreis. Mit 1 Jahr restgarantie und Rechnung.
https://www.otto.de/p/lg-55la6208-1...ernseher-363853235/#variationId=363853492-M24


----------



## s-icon (12. Februar 2015)

paar € über deinem Budget, aber ich hab den Sony W805b und das ist der beste Fernseher, den ich je hatte


----------



## Typhoon007 (12. Februar 2015)

Richtig lesen. Den kann ich gebraucht für 500 Euro bekommen. Der link ist nur um zu zeigen welcher Fernseher es ist.


----------



## wooty1337 (12. Februar 2015)

Richtig lesen, das gald dem empfohlenen Sony W805b


----------



## Typhoon007 (12. Februar 2015)

Hahahaha ja das hat man davon wenn man wie ich nur 2 Stunden geschlafen hat 😀😂 Sorry dafür.


----------



## Typhoon007 (13. Februar 2015)

So ich habe mich entschieden und werde morgen den LG 55LA6208 für 450,- Euro abholen. (50 Euro runtergehandelt 😀) Hat noch 1 Jahr restgarantie, Rechnung und sieht angeblich noch top aus. Werde ich ja morgen sehen aber da es aus ein Tier und Kinderfreier Haushalt ist mache ich mir da garkeine sorgen. Ich glaube ich bin gerade dabei ein super Schnäppchen zu machen und freue mich schon auf morgen und auf den Fernseher. 😀
LG LA6208 Smart TV mit CINEMA 3D-Technologie


----------



## Typhoon007 (14. Februar 2015)

Den Fernseher will jetzt angeblich auf einmal ihr Tante abkaufen. Na toll. Was für Idioten es gibt. Bin voll genervt gerade. 😈


----------



## Typhoon007 (15. Februar 2015)

Jemand verkauft eine lg 55LA6678 für 849 Euro Vhb. Was meint ihr? Den Preis etwas runterhandeln und kaufen? Lohnt sich das für ein gebrauchtes? Ist 8 Monate alt. Die Farbe ist aber leider in Weiss.


LG smart tv in Kreis Ostholstein - Neustadt in Holstein | Fernseher gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen

Edit:
Schon gut die Verkäuferin lässt mit sich nicht handeln obwohl am Preis Vhb dran steht und so eine gebrauchte ist mir niemals 849 Euro wert. Für das Geld bekomme ich was Nagelneues mit gleicher oder besserer Technik.


----------



## Octobit (15. Februar 2015)

Nur heute gibts bei Saturn gerade den hier: 
LG 55LB679V LCD / LED-TVs gÃ¼nstig bei SATURN bestellen
Dürfte glaube ich deine Kriterien erfüllen, hab allerdings keine Ahnung wie gut der ist.
Für 700€ sollte der auch in dein Budget passen, wenn du von 850 handeln wolltest 

Übrigens: Cinema 3D bzw passives 3D ist mit Polfilterbrillen wie im Kino (ich meine in 3D nur halbe Auflösung, dafür günstige und leichte Brillen)
Aktives 3D ist mit Shutter Brillen (teure Brillen (waren mal bei 50€ pro Stück), schwerere Brillen, da mit Batterien)

Zu Sachen wie Ghosting etc weiß ich bei den Techniken nichts, ich persönlich finde passiv aber besser.


----------



## Typhoon007 (15. Februar 2015)

Gibt es diese Angebote jeden Sonntag? Kann heute leider nicht bestellen.


----------



## Octobit (15. Februar 2015)

Es gibt Angebote jeden Sonntag, aber immer was anderes. Hat mir heute nur ein Kommilitone gezeigt, aber vom Gefühl her würde ich sagen es gibt öfters mal Fernseher, aber keine Ahnung. Wie der sich zum Zocken eignet ist auch so eine Sache


----------



## Typhoon007 (16. Februar 2015)

Das ist ein gutes Angebot oder?
Samsung UE55H6290 138 cm (55 Zoll) 3D-LED-Backlight-Fernseher (Full HD, 200Hz CMR, DVB-T/C/S2, CI+, WLAN, Smart TV, HbbTV) schwarz: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video


----------



## Typhoon007 (16. Februar 2015)

Den verkauft jemand gebraucht für 500 Euro. Leider keine Garantie mehr.
Sony Bravia KDL55HX755 139 cm (55 Zoll) 3D LED-Backlight-Fernseher (Full-HD, Motionflow XR 400Hz, DVB-T2/C2/S2, Internet TV) schwarz: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video


----------



## Typhoon007 (17. Februar 2015)

So ich habe mich endgültig entschieden. Werde am Donnerstag bei notebooksbilliger.de per 24 Std. Lieferung den 6290 bestellen. Der hat wirklich alles was ich brauche.
Samsung UE55H6290 günstig kaufen >> bei Notebooksbilliger.de


----------



## Typhoon007 (18. Februar 2015)

Noch eine andere frage. Der 6290 hat ja soweit ich sehe so viele verschiedene HDMI Eingänge. HDMI ARC zbs. Was sind die Unterschiede und wo schließt man am besten die XboxOne an und wo ein Blu Ray Player?

Edit:
Danke für die vielen vielen Antworten. 😀😂


----------



## Typhoon007 (26. Februar 2015)

Habe ich im falschen Bereich gepostet oder warum bekomme ich nie Antworten?


----------



## Octobit (28. Februar 2015)

Naja, das forum hier heißt PCGamesHardware... Es gibt zwar sicher ein paar, die hier bei TV mal vorbei schauen, aber wahrscheinlich wärst du in einem Audio/Video oder Heimkino Forum mit den Fragen besser aufgehoben. Hier ist das mehr eine Randerscheinung.
Ich kann dir auch nicht helfen, da keine Ahnung was gut ist [emoji52]


----------



## Typhoon007 (28. Februar 2015)

Habe ich auch schon gemerkt.


----------

